# Are we seeing climate change in Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

For many years now there has been talk of climate change in Australia with the weather conditions varying enormously. While bushfires continue to ravage large areas of the Australian countryside we have also seen a marked increase in rainfall and significant storms in many areas of the country.

Are we seeing climate change occurring in Australia or is this just part of the natural cycle?


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

It's all because of the climate change. The world is now really slowly changing.


----------



## trevant (Jan 22, 2013)

Im from indonesia, but i didnt hear about climate change in your country on tv. There is no news. So, what the effect from climate change in your country?


----------



## Karlisle (Jan 24, 2013)

People from all parts of the world seem to talk about that topic at the moment. I think we have to wait a few more years or even decades to see if it's climate change or only a difference in the behaviour of the actual weather movement.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Climate always changes and Greens try to take advantage of it to gain power. 

This January was indeed very hot, maybe even the hottest ever. 1 year ago he had the coldest January in a long time (and summer in general). There is a new record temperature in Australia as well as in Sydney. That does not mean that there is major climate change coming.


----------



## mcru (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't believe there is any doubt these days at all ... the debate was over years ago - human induced climate change is happening. Of course you can't compare a one off drought, flood, storm or heatwave "natural cycle" - these will continue to occur just as they always have. The difference is over time there is more energy in the atmosphere, and so these events will be more intense and/or more frequent. That's what we are already starting to see. 

All that oil and gas we pump out of the ground now was deposited there when the earth was full of rich organic matter and the temperature way hotter. We're therefore slowly turning the planet back to what it was many millions of years ago. 

Given that us humans are too politically inept to bother doing much about it, we will probably have to learn to adapt. That's the real argument - what do we do about it?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

We are currently discussing this at work about climate change, Here we have never seen so much rain with ice, we used to have 10 days of rain a year if we were lucky, and we had all 4 seasons now were lucky if we see 2 winter and summer, one minute were having a downpour of rain and ice and the next its as hot as hell. Mother nature is one women i wouldn't want to annoy, it seems over the years the climate has changed dramatically and to be honest i blame man kind for the destruction he has made throught the world, and now mother nature is paying us back.


----------

